# Memory Lane Saturday still a surprise or two showing up



## UncleRemus (Aug 12, 2017)

Well Saturday was / is Beautiful but over with way too soon . A few stragglers showed up and those of us that hung in there met with the best walk in action ( town was pulling in ton's of folks for Big Garage Sale too ) . An there were one or two Surprises that showed up . Here's one , LOL


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2017)

Cool


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2017)

good to see you goy this bike ,I no you bin looking for one a long time, enjoy my good friend and see you in oct . at memory lane .


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

I dig that bike; love the style.
It makes an adult man look like a kid on a bike; awesome!
Lets see some shots of Bike and Rider.....please.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 15, 2017)

Not a bike but still cool. This was there Friday I think. One of the spectators drove it.


----------

